# Sistema de supervision de temperatura corporal



## Altair79 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hola a tod@s deseo hacer un proyecto llamado Sistema de supervision de temperatura corporal, con aviso sonoro y visual.

Alguna ayuda al respecto?

No kisiera q el costo sea muy elevado para q a la comunidad no le resulte difícil de acceder, Uds. m entienden.

Pensaba trabajar con un sensor de temperatura Lm35... un micorcontrolador PIC16F876, un LCD para mostrar los datos....un generador de tensión LM336. y bueno, sigo investigando.., no sé aun como lo encaminaré...

No sé como hacer la conexion al LCD, un circuito q emita sonido a un pequeño parlante, leds indicadores.
Cómo conectar el PIC a la PC
Y debo buscar o hacer un software para visualizar la infromacion en la PC y porporcionar acceso remoto.

Toda ayuda es bienvenida, alguien podría darme una manito acerca de cómo poder realizar este proyecto??

Gracias

Salu2


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 6, 2006)

Busca un compilador de C por ejemplo CCS te ahorraras mucha faena.
Busca un bootloader, es un peuqueño programa dentro del pic que permite mediante el puerto serie y sin desmontar nada reprogramarlo.

La conexion sera a traves del puerto serie utilizando el hiperterminal que viene incluido en el windows.

Si no me equiboco el lm336 es uno de potencia, con un 7805 normal vas mas que sobrado

tambien ahy otro mundo detras del lm35 mira los sensores digitales de temperatura


----------



## Altair79 (Sep 29, 2006)

Gracias por los datos


----------

